# Camervan in Snow (video)



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

At the 1minute mark.

Karl


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Did you have to show that when im trying to get everyone to Canterbury Rally :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Is it down to bad driving there must be a set of rules for driving on Ice??


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Driving on ice can be tricky. It requires special skills and care to stay safe during this most treacherous of all the driving seasons. The time to think about how your going to handle the bad driving conditions this winter is now, before the ice storms come.

Preventing a Slide:
With the right driving attitude most slides can be avoided. Don't forget these important techniques to stay out of trouble.

1. This isn't the time to be in a hurry, take your time. Leave home 20 minuets early, giving yourself the time to go slow and easy. Don't let other drivers around you intimidate you into driving faster then your completely comfortable doing. Going slow and easy will help you to relax.

2. Double or triple the space between you and the car in front of you. Stopping distance will be increased tremendously, give yourself plenty of space to react when other drivers get into trouble. You don't want to run into the other guy when he goes sideways in front of you.

3. Avoid the white knuckle syndrome. Your tendency will be to tense up, try to relax and maintain a light touch on the steering. A tight grip will prevent you from reacting in time to a slight change in traction. To maintain control you need to feel what the car is doing. You will loose that fine touch if your gripping the steering wheel with white knuckles.

4. Read the road conditions. Pay attention to where your going, know the capabilities of your vehicle. If you have a 4x4, sure you can probably navigate through 4" of snow. But if your car is a rear wheel drive heavy 4 door sedan, you better think twice before you try to go through the back ally when it's plugged up with a foot of snow. If your normal route to work includes a steep hill, you know it'll be a problem, pick a different route.
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/417805/driving_on_ice_know_how_to_stop_slides.html


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the good advice locovan.

Just one bit I am puzzled about-

_Leave home 20 *minuets* early_

Is that so we can practice dancing on the ice?!!!!


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I think rule number 1 should be.
1) will anyone die if you don't make the trip? No? Then don't go.....

Its not your driving you have to be worried about it's all the idiots.

I only posted this cause it proves the argument about FWD VS RWD. This guy had front wheel drive and decided it doesn't work very well in snow :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Karl


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And learn about the difference between static and sliding friction!! :roll:

None of those in the video had a clue!!! :roll:

Revving the engine and spinning the wheels creates sliding friction, which is a very much weaker force than static friction.

If they had kept the revs as low as possible and tried *not to let the wheels spin* they would have done very *very *much better, and would have progressed in a straight line as well.

If the wheels are not spinning they are getting as much grip as there is to get. 

Start them spinning and the grip reduces by a huge amount, and they slide all over the place and get nowhere fast. :roll:

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*unfair*

Not really indentical as the reporter suggested.

But just an example and they are only using all weather not winter tyres.

But do a search on youtube for more comparisons






TM


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

gromett said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UvDLLTMy0NM&NR=1
> At the 1minute mark.
> 
> Karl


Couldn't reverse like in a fiat multijet. Well, my 3l couldn't anyway, it would shatter into a thousand pieces. 8O :lol:

Steve


----------

